# Cleaning Dall Sheep



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a Dall Sheep that I got in Alaska 25 years ago and it has gotten a yellowish look to the white hair. We smoked in the house for almost 20 years and I assume that is what caused the problem. Is there a way that I can clean this without damage to the mount? Any help will be appreciated.

D


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

PM sent, Denny.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try using scent free mineral spirits. Put some on a paper towel and wipe with the hair pattern.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guy's

D


----------

